# The Branson Beat Goes On



## JLB (Mar 1, 2008)

Just when you thought there could not possible be another major Branson development, yesterday was the groundbreaking ceremony for the $250 million Wilderness in the Ozarks Resort in Hollister.  Yes, it will include a timeshare . . . and an indoor waterpark, the second (third if you count Creepy Groper's now-cancelled one). (Fourth if you count Grand Country's).

We knew something was going on because of all the rock being moved from one place to another.  In fact, I believe Hollister's mayor, Bubba Billy Bob Bubba, said something like, "We will not stop until no stone is unmoved."  It was a moving speech.
- - - - - 
In the meantime, Cross Country is in just as miserable condition as previously reported.  That comes second hand, the first hand being a new-found cousin (gotta be cousin of some sort) who lives at Holiday Hills (who previously sold for Fairham here, and reported that that sales team has fallen apart with longstanding/sitting key players sent packing).  I asked him about the VP of marketing there, and he didn't know him, not run in circles that high.


----------



## gravityrules (Mar 6, 2008)

JLB,

What is the latest report on CrossCreek?  I may be one of the few people who have actually been there!

They were selling RCI point based packages.  What happens to the 'timeshare development' (actually a house or two) if the developer is bankrupt?  I'm guessing there would be liens on the property.  What about people who bought there, are their RCI points still good?  I'm not familiar with how a timeshare project 'going bust' plays out ...


----------



## JLB (Mar 6, 2008)

I meant Cross Creek when I said CrossCountry.

Today I was reviewing some of the last year's news stories and I found another one I missed.  It was for an 8-story, multi-building timeshare development to be on lake Taneycomo, probably around Branson Landing.

It was a report of a Taney County Commissioners meeting and said there were no objection to it voiced.  But that's all it said.

I found another story announcing plans to improve HWY 13 from Branson West to Kimberling City, by widening it to three lanes.  As of the article, it had not been approved and it would not be completed until 2010.


----------



## mb727 (Mar 16, 2008)

JLB, here's one you missed.  Bluegreen has bought out the Red Rock Bluff development, on Long Road, and will be up and running by the Fall.  Each unit is 3500 sq ft, 4 and 5 bedrooms, comes with a two car garage, and will include the use of a boat during your stay.  Bluegreen will also be adding 6 lodges and  water features soon.  The development is call Long Creek Ranch.

The other item of interest is that Big Cedar is completing the reworking of the Top of the Rock golf course into a 18 hole course.

Mike


----------



## JLB (Mar 16, 2008)

Okey dokey!   

_Completing_ is a relative term for TOTR.

The first/last time I played it, with my Uncle, was probably 2 years ago.  They were _completing_ it then, the Pro Shop/golf operation having been finished and the restaurant being worked on.  I believe the opening date was to be July, 2006.   

I believe Johnny, or someone who is close to Johnny, came up with another idea.  It's hard to tell since they built those 30' tall berms around the place, so that you cannot see it from 65.  We have ventured passed the security checkpoint, like a couple of lost outsiders, but still couldn't get close enough to see anything.

Just before it closed they had put in a multi-million dollar practice range.

I am hoping that with all the time they have spent on it that they have built a real, grown-up golf course.  With the other two newer over there, Branson Creek and Murder Rock, that would be appropriate to match the competition.

Speaking of golf, I heard it's time for me to go back to my summer job, some time in the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## JLB (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup, here it is, on Long _Creek_ Road.  Very few google hits on it.

Long Creek Road is the main road that goes south from 86 HWY, south of Branson, where BCWC is on the north side.

The arm of Table Rock is the Long Creek Arm and goes down into AR.  We went down that way with camper friends awhile back, to the RV campground with the $100,000 timeshare-type campsites a little south on our side of the lake.  From the their magnificent clubhouse we could all the way to Chateau on the Lake, probably 10-15 miles.  We could also see a major gouge in a ridge on the side of the lake about where Long Creek Road would be.

But, then, we have a lot a major gouges, rock being moved from one place to another, now.   

Julle lives out that way, off (or on) Long Creek Road, I believe.  Maybe he'll be along with a report of happenings in his neighborhood.

Somewhere in this report:

SEC Info - Bluegreen Corp - 10-Q - For 9/30/07In September 2007, the Bluegreen/Big Cedar Joint Venture borrowed $13.8 million for the purchase of Red Rock Bluff, a 27.5 acre property located on Table ...
www.secinfo.com/d13Wqv.u434.htm - 368k - Cached - Similar pages 






mb727 said:


> JLB, here's one you missed.  Bluegreen has bought out the Red Rock Bluff development, on Long Road


----------



## JLB (Mar 30, 2008)

I went by the Red Rock Bluff Project today.  The signage showed no indication of Bulegreen's involvement.  The only company mentioned is a local one, MPI (Missouri Partners, Inc.).  Here is mention of it on their site:

http://www.missouripartnersinc.com/past_projects.php

The website on the signage, www.redrockbluff.com, is not operational.

Right now there are two rows of finished duplex patio homes, typically nice, sitting on the bluff above the lake.  There is room to do quite a lot more, but no mention of a resort.


----------



## JLB (Mar 30, 2008)

Also went by Top of the Rock and the berm around it is even higher.

Also went by Executive Timbers, the log cabin condo/TS development by Branson Log Homes, which has recently had charges filed against it by the MO AG.  It was very dead, just a few log home occupied and no one at the office area.


----------



## JLB (Apr 2, 2008)

It just keeps coming.

With 13 months until the opening of the Branson Airport, today Springfield Hotelier John Q Hammons announced that he will be building a multi-story high-end hotel on site.  It will be a desitination in itself, for golf at the nearby Branson Creek and Murder Rock courses.

It wasn't mentioned, but all of that is owned by Glenn Patch, plus Dick Clark's Theater.

http://everythingbranson.blogspot.com/2006/05/glenn-e-patch.html

Branson is courting low-fare airlines, with JetBlue and Southwest being mentioned.

The airport is expected to handle 1 million passengers a year.

A thought I had is if Allegiant would switch from Springfield, Branson would have a direct link to Vegas and Florida vacation destinations.


----------

